

Ask HN: What is your favorite diff tool?  - pokpokpok


======
swah
I like WinMerge but its not perfect. Emacs's ediff is also great (and slow)
but I'm not using emacs currently.

------
Flenser
Winmerge for 2-way and kdiff3 for 3-way although I'm trialing meld now there's
an official windows installer.

------
chewxy
Meld on Linux. Winmerge on Windows. I cannot find anything I like on OS X -
XCode is fat as fuck

~~~
citruspi
Check out Kaleidoscope[0] for OS X.

[0] [http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com](http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com)

~~~
hackerboos
$70 - no thanks...

------
katabatic
Araxis Merge. It's not free, but I've never used anything as good as it.

------
read
tkdiff because (a) it installs on Linux with requiring lots of dependencies
and (b) supports a -r parameter for diffing against a previous version from
source control (but only for Subversion/CVS; not Git)

------
chrislaco
p4merge for showing 3-way diffs.

